# Кто делал нуклеопластику?



## Ируненок (23 Янв 2012)

Напишите пожалуйста, о своих ощущениях, как вы себя чуствуете после нуклеопластики диска? Где вы делали, в какой больнице, посоветуйте врача!


----------



## katerina1 (23 Янв 2012)

Я лично (подчеркиваю ЛИЧНО, и я не врач) - категорически не советую. На своем опыте убедилась. Грыжи не уходят, а вот нестабильность получить в придачу к грыжам запросто.  Против и еще раз против. Не помогает и сделает хуже.


----------



## Мила_Я (24 Янв 2012)

Не советую


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Янв 2012)

katerina1 написал(а):


> я лично подчеркивааю ЛИЧНО и я не врач-категорически не советую.на своем опыте убедилась.грыжи не уходят а вот нестобилььность получить в предачу к грыжам запросто.против и еще раз против.не помогает и сделает хуже.


Ваш случай не совсем типичен, у Вас ошибка в диагнозе и нуклеопластика не могла решить Вашу проблему...


----------



## katerina1 (24 Янв 2012)

может быть может быть. она спрасила лично мое мнение.согластна что неправельно с моей стороны давать советы обсалютно другому человеку и с другим заболеванием  ...я не врач.прошу прощение.


----------



## Ируненок (24 Янв 2012)

Мила_Я написал(а):


> Не советую


Вы делали?



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> ваш случай не совсем типичен, у вас ошибка в диагнозе и нуклеопластика не могла решить вашу проблему...


Здравствуйте, значит Вы "за" - за нуклеопластику?....Или все-таки ходить, пока ходиться, и терпеть пока терпится?...Сейчас по радио тоже крутят рекламу от РЭЙ клиник и зазывают за 3000 тыс.р. на консультацию 3х врачей - Россия, Израиль и еще откуда-то... в Кремлевской больнице консультация этих методов - РЧД и нуклеопластика. Какие могут быть последствия, если я попаду в неудачный список 20% ? Сейчас просто периодически болит.....


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Янв 2012)

Ируненок написал(а):


> Здравствуйте,значит Вы "за" - за нуклеопластику?


 
я за здравый рассудок. В идеале операцию (нуклеопластикака один из методов оперативного лечения) делают по четким показаниям. Если показаний нет, но также нет и врача умеющего лечить без операции, то что прикажите делать? Ответ очевиден - делать то, что есть в наличии, есть нуклеопластика? делаем нуклеопластику....


----------



## Ируненок (24 Янв 2012)

Ируненок написал(а):


> Здравствуйте,значит Вы "за" - за нуклеопластику?....Или все-таки ходить, пока ходиться, и терпеть пока терпиться?...Сейчас по радио тоже крутят рекламу от РЭЙ клиник и зазывают за 3000 тыс.р. на консультацию 3х врачей - Россия, Израиль и еще откуда-то...в Кремлевской больнице консультация этих методов - РЧД и нуклеопластика. Какие могут быть последствия, если я попаду в неудачный список 20% ? Сейчас просто переодически болит.....


Так что бывает, если в список 20% попаду, инвалидность?


----------



## Мила_Я (25 Янв 2012)

Ируненок написал(а):


> Так что бывает, если в список 20% попаду, инвалидность?


Скорее всего 50 на 50, об этих цифрах речь шла и на этом форуме. К проведению данной операции нужны очень четкие показания.



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> я за здравый рассудок. В идеале операцию (нуклеопластикака один из методов оперативного лечения) делают по четким показаниям. Если показаний нет, но также нет и врача умеющего лечить без операции, то что прикажите делать? Ответ очевиден - делать то, что есть в наличии, есть нуклеопластика? делаем нуклеопластику....


Совершенно не согласнаЕсли нет показаний, не делаем нуклеопластику, а ищем врача, который умеет лечить.


----------



## katerina1 (25 Янв 2012)

Да мне сделали год назад. Если вас интересует как все было - напишу...

Я делала тут в Израиле. Приехала в больницу за час до... Померяли давление и в операционную. Там делают укол внутривенный и лежа на боку с подтянутыми коленями начинала спать, ну не спать а полу... Не чувствовала ничего до того момента, как начали вытаскивать из позвоночника и через верхнюю часть ягодицы что-то типа спицы. Боль невыносимая была, как раскаленным внутри  прям чувствовала как вынимают... Но длилась 5-10 секунд. Затем второй раз, потому как мне 2 диска делали. Затем меня попросили подвигать пальцами ног и все - я опять отключилась. Проснулась в палате и было больно. Потом через 20 минут поменяли повязку пластырь на ягодице и позвоночнике -дали наркоту внутримышечно. Через 2 часа домой. Дома лежать 4 дня сказали. У меня ЛИЧНО болело все как всегда и плюс в местах проколов... Вот вкратце как было... Еще во время нуклеопластики делают эпидуральную блокаду.

Ах да - не помогло мне.

Я даже знаю от врача, что есть случаи повторной операции нуклеопластики, но вот как же делают второй раз и зачем не знаю..


----------



## Мила_Я (25 Янв 2012)

Мне делали только местную анестезию, была в ясном сознании. Думала с ума сойду, кололи раз двадцать, никак не могли подойти к нужному месту. Уколят и включают установку, спрашивают : Куда отдает? Ощущения, как будто раскаленным гвоздем по всей ноге прошлись. Лежала на боку, сама держала под головой подушечку из клеенки, она все время соскальзывала. От боли подвывать начала потихоньку. Решили, если не попадат сейчас, то удалять будут обычным способом. Попали. Стрес был жуткий, как после пыток.  Не помогло ни капельки, стало только хуже


----------



## katerina1 (26 Янв 2012)

Ужас. Я хоть дремала немного...


----------



## Anklin (3 Дек 2017)

Интересно какие показания к данной операции и противопоказания.


----------



## katerina1 (12 Дек 2017)

На мой взгляд это не работает....но я не врач...


----------



## Anklin (12 Дек 2017)

Самая удачная операция-та ,которую не делали.Мне кажется любая операция без последствий не обходится.Три года назад вот и мне делали.Все это время постоянно что то ныло,тянуло,сводило 7 раз в стационаре+ЛФК+бассейн
.Вот недавно опять. Отправили к нейрохирургу.Там конец года-раздавали квоты направо налево.И меня туда же,беседа была короткая,мне показалось даже не смотрели показания,а у меня в анамнезе онкология МП.


----------



## Светасвета (28 Янв 2018)

Мне делали нуклеопластику pldd на 2х уровнях. До нуклеопластики - грыжа л5с1 6 мм со сдавливанием нервного корешка, протрузия л4л5 3 мм. Через 2 месяца сделала мрт - грыжа л5с1 4.5 мм со сдавливанием нервного корешка, протрузия л4л5 3,5 мм. В общем не то, что лучше не стало, а стало еще хуже. Появилась тяжесть в пояснице, появились боли при поднятии ног лежа. Половину упражнений, которые я делала до нуклеоплатики, я уже не могла делать после из-за боли. Делала данную операцию в Польше.


----------



## ЭлЕоНоРоЧкА (8 Ноя 2018)

Мне позавчера сделали нуклеопластику L3L4  и дерецепцию уровнем ниже. Местно  обкалывал. Было больно очень, когда выжигали. И часа 2 после процедуры ныло все от поясницы, низа живота  и до кончиков пальцев. Вчера болело всё ещё сильнее, чем до процедуры. Доктор говорит, что обострение дня 2-3 это норма. Потом должно улучшение быть. Колят антибиотики. Сегодня добавили физио магнит и амплипульс. Чувствую себя заметно лучше. Ещё сакральные блокады делают. Может от них лучше? Не знаю,от чего легче..  Дальше посмотрим. Если интересно  могу отписаться.


----------



## La murr (8 Ноя 2018)

@ЭлЕоНоРоЧкА, Елена, а Вы создайте собственную тему и поделитесь опытом.
Думаю, многим будет интересно.


----------



## ЭлЕоНоРоЧкА (8 Ноя 2018)

Думаю так. Посмотрим, как дальше дела  пойдут , а потом когда будут конкретные результаты, создам отдельно тему.


----------



## Oksana1612 (5 Янв 2019)

ЭлЕоНоРоЧкА написал(а):


> Думаю так. Посмотрим, как дальше дела  пойдут , а потом когда будут конкретные результаты, создам отдельно тему.


Здравствуйте, как ваше самочувствие после нуклеопластики?  Что мне предлагают, но почитала отзывы, что то побаивась.


----------



## DeNISST (5 Янв 2019)

@Oksana1612, 100 раз подумайте сначала и почитайте в интернете что потом бывает после нуклеопластики, и примите решение.


----------



## Oksana1612 (5 Янв 2019)

Да, спасибо. Я сначала согласилась. Но , как почитала, не одного хорошего отзыва не нашла.


----------



## DeNISST (5 Янв 2019)

Значит во время Вы спохватились а не после процедуры сюда попали как некоторые )


----------



## Oksana1612 (6 Янв 2019)

Да, только от этого не легче. Я уже после операции тфп. 8 месяцев прошло, а никак не могу восстановитьс
Я так поняла, вы делали?


----------



## DeNISST (6 Янв 2019)

Да, счастливый обладатель холодно плазменной нуклеопластики , а с ней сильнейшего то ли дисцита, то ли остиомиелита, то ли еще чего плюс нестабильности и тд и тп....с изменениями смежных тел позвонков.


----------



## ЭлЕоНоРоЧкА (6 Янв 2019)

Oksana1612 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, как ваше самочувствие после нуклеопластики?  Что мне предлагают, но почитала отзывы, что то побаивась.


Как болело, так и болит.


----------



## FlyLady (17 Янв 2019)

Oksana1612 написал(а):


> Я уже после операции тфп. 8 месяцев прошло


@Oksana1612,  а на каком уровне Вам предлагают/предлагали сделать  нуклеопластику?
Уровнем выше спондилодеза -  на L4-L5 или где?


----------



## Oksana1612 (21 Янв 2019)

@FlyLady, здравствуйте,l4-l5.


----------



## Arthurius (26 Янв 2019)

Доброго времени, мне предложили сделать нуклеопластику с5-с7, сказали, что протрузии все равно станут грыжами, рассказывали, что в таком случае буду инвалидом. Но я совсем мало нашёл положительных отзывов по этой нуклеопластике, а в отчётах исследований EuroSpine и того не рекомендуют её делать... Вот и не знаю, как быть!


----------



## DeNISST (27 Янв 2019)

Arthurius написал(а):


> Доброго времени, мне предложили сделать нуклеопластику с5-с7, сказали, что протрузии все равно станут грыжами, рассказывали, что в таком случае буду инвалидом. Но я совсем мало нашёл положительных отзывов по этой нуклеопластике, а в отчётах исследований EuroSpine и того не рекомендуют её делать... Вот и не знаю, как быть!


Дак  может и не стоит делать?


----------



## Arthurius (27 Янв 2019)

DeNISST написал(а):


> Дак  может и не стоит делать?


Так я же вообще не знаю... Вот почитал форум : врачи из ММЦ ОДА советуют многим делать, Доктор Ступин пишет, что тоже можно всем сделать в качестве профилактики... Растерялся(


----------



## DeNISST (27 Янв 2019)

Arthurius написал(а):


> Так я же вообще не знаю... Вот почитал форум : врачи из ММЦ ОДА советуют многим делать, Доктор Ступин пишет, что тоже можно всем сделать в качестве профилактики... Растерялся(


Профилактики ?? Операцию ?? Прикольно.


----------



## Arthurius (27 Янв 2019)

DeNISST написал(а):


> Профилактики ?? Операцию ?? Прикольно.


Ну вот здесь так написано :
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26832/page-4#post-382147



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1. Как профилактика ее можно делать всем
> 2. Нет
> 3. Увт ради остеофитов- нет
> 
> ...


----------



## InnaInna (27 Янв 2019)

Arthurius написал(а):


> Так я же вообще не знаю... Вот почитал форум : врачи из ММЦ ОДА советуют многим делать, Доктор Ступин пишет, что тоже можно всем сделать в качестве профилактики... Растерялся(


Полагаю операцию по профилактическим показаниям следует понимать как отсутствие показаний к операции.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2019)

InnaInna написал(а):


> Полагаю операцию по профилактическим показаниям следует понимать как отсутствие показаний к операции.


Так и Эндоскопическое удаление и Микрохирургию, как профилактику, можно всем


----------



## Arthurius (27 Янв 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так и Эндоскопическое удаление и Микрохирургию, как профилактику, можно всем


Смысл такой операции? Она даёт какие-то гарантии?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2019)

Смысл в устранении болевого синдрома.
Если болевого стндрома нет, то в профилактике его прихода.

В первом случае это операция выбора - вы и врач решаете как устранить боль.
Во втором - личный выбор Вас.


----------



## Arthurius (27 Янв 2019)

То есть правильно ли я понимаю, что никаких гарантий? Просто в зарубежных источниках не нашёл вообще никаких подтверждений эффективности этой методики и вроде как наоборот от неё отказываются? Я неправильно понимаю?


----------



## DeNISST (27 Янв 2019)

@Arthurius, Вы вопрос не правильно ставите, вот в чем беда, и моя в том числе когда ее делал и других. А надо так: нет никаких гарантий что Вам хуже в 10 раз не станет после нее! И не будете потом искать врачей и думать как бороться с дисцитом/ спондилитом и в какой клинике лучше устанавливать ТПФ из-за развившейся нестабильности и асептического воспаления.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2019)

Arthurius написал(а):


> То есть правильно ли я понимаю, что никаких гарантий? Просто в зарубежных источниках не нашёл вообще никаких подтверждений эффективности этой методики и вроде как наоборот от неё отказываются? Я неправильно понимаю?


Те данные, что я помню, я привёл.
Эффективность в 70% при болевом синдроме,  достаточно велика.
Как профилактика применяется ли эта методика, ответить не могу, но знаю насколько спортсменов которым ее делали именно с этой целью.
Гарантии эффекта в медицине нет.
Есть гарантии максимально правильного и точного применения необходимых методов лечение.
И при применении методики для профилактики проблемы - это решение Ваше. А если уже болит, то Вы и врач решают какую методику примерить. Но в любом случае нужно Ваше согласие.


----------



## Arthurius (27 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, а где можно посмотреть статистику по этим операциям? Просто боюсь ухудшения ситуации, но не могу найти доказательств эффективности...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2019)

Не могу ответить. Не искал.


----------



## Arthurius (27 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, а Вы вообще посоветовали бы её для профилактики?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2019)

Спортсмены делают, они не спрашивают.
Обычно все объясняю, но направление не выписываю.


----------



## annagqqq (25 Фев 2019)

Мне сделали операцию, два диска на поснице л5с1 и 4й
Анестезия меня не взяла, и я честно, была в шоке от боли, описывать все в страстях не буду, но это не самое важное.
После операции болело все сильно. Аркоксиа помогла, но совсем немного. На текущий момент, со дня операции 8 день.
На третий день после операции было все еще очень больно и в целом плохо. Болел сам позвоночник, перевернуться не могла, с кровати встать только по стулочке и на стеночку, постоишь немного, и ходить можно, при ходьбе сильно простреливало. Боль была опоясывающая, но только по в левой стороне, отдавало в ногу.  
Врач сказал, что так не должно быть больно, но это допустимо, предложил физио с карипаином, а если не поможет возьмет меня к себе в стационар лечить. 
На физио предложили лазерную хил-терапию, но это мне не по карману. 
Поэтому остановились на светолечении и эл.форезе. Карипаин назначать не сразу не стали, три дня компрессы были из лидокаина и эуфелина, обусловив все тем, что для карипаина требуется снятие острой боли. Легче стало после первого сеанса. Уже третья процедура с карипаином, и второй день без обезболивающего, пью только на ночь сирдалуд (миорелоксант/нейролептик), и стрезам (от тревожности). Хожу уверенно, боль мизерная, почти нет ее. Где-то в далеке болит, почти не обращаю внимания, долго ходить не могу, появляется тянущее ощущение, и тяжесть, стараюсь пока побольше лежать. Могу наклоняться, чихать и кашлять без боли, встаю с кровати без помощи, а вот на животе лежать не могу, больно. электрофарез с карипаином планирую пройти 10 или 20 процедур. Возможно пойду на магниты.
Не знаю как после окончания физио буду себя чувствовать, но пока чувствую себя на 7/10. После физио бассейн. 
Физиотерапевт сказала, что дедушка был, которому 80 лет, после нуклеопластики, и у него все хорошо закончилось, ну а в мои 30 должно точно затянуться. 
Следующий вердикт смогу сделать через 1 месяц после операции, и окончательный после 3 месяцев. 
А учитывая другие побочные заболевания, типа спондилоартроза и хондроза и люмбаго, то считаю ,что времени может потребоваться и больше. Но физио меня спасло. Делаю в той же частной клинике, что и операцию, аппараты хорошие.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2019)

> На физио предложили лазерную хил-терапию, но это мне не по карману.


И сколько, если не секрет?


----------



## annagqqq (25 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 1500 - 1 процедура, курс - 10 минимум


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (25 Фев 2019)

annagqqq написал(а):


> что дедушка был, которому 80 лет, после нуклеопластики, и у него все хорошо


А вот интересно, затем старикам делать нуклеопластику? У них уже все усыхает (внутри межпозвонкового диска).


----------



## annagqqq (25 Фев 2019)

Не у всех и каждого, все организмы и состояние дисков индивидуальны. И дедуле помогло, а посему, и вопрос - "почему" отпадает))))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2019)

annagqqq написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, 1500 - 1 процедура, курс - 10 минимум


У нас 1000 если монопроцедура и 500, если в комплексе.


----------



## olenkasolo (26 Фев 2019)

Arthurius написал(а):


> Доброго времени, мне предложили сделать нуклеопластику с5-с7, сказали, что протрузии все равно станут грыжами, рассказывали, что в таком случае буду инвалидом. Но я совсем мало нашёл положительных отзывов по этой нуклеопластике, а в отчётах исследований EuroSpine и того не рекомендуют её делать... Вот и не знаю, как быть!


Ну грыжа прям сразу инвалидом вас не сделает.


----------



## annagqqq (27 Фев 2019)

В продолжение. Пишу потому, что успешных исходов не пишет практически никто. И сама искала информацию перед операцией, и ее не было. 
Сегодня 12 день после операции. 4 день без обезболивающих. Чувствую себя гораздо лучше, боль в самом позвонке очень слабая, но еще ощутимая. В любом случае того ада уже нет. Накануне боли не было совсем, целых два дня, но я осмелев позволила себе резкое движение. Сама виновата. Также чувствую боль в мышцах, ощущаю как они напряжены, это больно. Плюс сам отек у меня у корешков был и до операции большой, меня сразу предупредили, что после затянувшейся болезни исцеление может наступать тоже долго. 
Была у остеопата. Назначил компрессы из дексаметазона, диклофенака и спирта - помогают немного, от внутривенных с дексаметазоном отказалась, есть негативная реакция на него. + продолжаю физио с карипаином и световой лазер. Решила попробовать ударноволновую процедуру раз в неделю, ибо, мышцы дают о себе знать жестко, больно даже дотронуться.
Я уже полноценно наклоняюсь и могу позволить задержаться себе в этой позе. Чихаю и кашляю без боли. Переворачиваюсь в кровати без боли. Иногда простреливает. 
Рассчитываю, на то, что после прекращения физио боль не вернется. 
Завтра иду в спортзал ходить на дорожке в корсете по немногу.


----------



## Дмитрий 48 (15 Мар 2019)

Сделали месяц назад на двух уровнях, операция полностью безболезненна спал, ныла спина,через полчаса боль утихла на 50%,в течении 5 дней появилась подвижность в позвоночнике, улучшения по 5 процентов каждый день,но а 15 день начались возвращаться боли, подозреваю, что стала проходить блокада( были два укола ,точно не знаю спал),сходил к врачу сказали что типа бывает такое откат потом будет лучше пью аркоксию и толперизон, но что то эффекта мало, постепенно возвратился почти к предыдущему состоянию. В пнд пойду на процедуру,но верю слабо тк уже проходил это. 

Закралась мысль , что диагноз не совсем верен и причина боли не в грыже. Смотрел ,что бывают переломы дужек,которые не видны на мрт. а на рентгене там такие вообще не видно, только в некоторых позах, думаю сделать кт, она дает картину (правда это теория, возможно на рентгенконтроле это увидели бы когда операцию делали) но что делать если наши врачи вылечить не могут, приходится самому, я уверен, что это не является нерешаемым вопросом, рак и то лечат, а я ходить полтора года не могу. Пока силы есть,но уже и жена психует. Отдал 85 косарей, слил бюджет и кажись зря. Уже начинаю жалеть , что в декабре отказался от полостной операции. Если исход будет хороший,изменю свое мнение и напишу другой отзыв, но верится с трудом, ибо говорили,что через 3 мес станешь нормальным человеком,но судя по динамике нет. 

Поправьте меня , где я не прав. С самого начала симптоматика была чуть другая чем у всех, сила в мышцах сохранялась,правда ягодичные подослабли и болела поясница,и весь бок с анталгическим сколиозом, просыпался нормальным, чем больше ходил тем к вечеру боль, и скручивало, больно отклонятся назад,дневной пробег где то 2000 м


----------



## ЭлЕоНоРоЧкА (16 Мар 2019)

ЭлЕоНоРоЧкА написал(а):


> Мне позавчера сделали нуклеопластику L3L4  и дерецепцию уровнем ниже. Местно  обкалывал. Было больно очень, когда выжигали. И часа 2 после процедуры ныло все от поясницы, низа живота  и до кончиков пальцев. Вчера болело всё ещё сильнее, чем до процедуры. Доктор говорит, что обострение дня 2-3 это норма. Потом должно улучшение быть. Колят антибиотики. Сегодня добавили физио магнит и амплипульс. Чувствую себя заметно лучше. Ещё сакральные блокады делают. Может от них лучше? Не знаю,от чего легче..  Дальше посмотрим. Если интересно  могу отписаться.


Прошло 4 месяца боли вернулись через 2 недели после операции. Ничего не помогает. Присвоили 3 группу инвалидности на год. Наклоняться не могу (прострелы), боли в спине и ногах.  Закрыли больничный и сказали, не можете выйти на работу - идите в отпуск. Сегодня последний день отпуска. Не знаю как буду работать ( ( так что мне нуклеопластика не помогла .   Врачи говорят "когда-нибудь это пройдет".


----------



## alenaspina (19 Янв 2020)

Тоже оставлю свой отзыв о нуклеопластике в поясничном отделе. Обратилась к нейрохирургу с сильными болями в ноге и ее частичным онемением. Сама попросила сделать нуклеопластику, так как консервативное лечение не помогло, а резать боялась. Врач сказал что моя грыжа подходит под нуклеопластику и положил в отделение. 
Как проходила операция:
Привезли в операционную, легла на живот, намазали спину чем то холодным, думаю спиртом или еще чем то дезинфицирующим. Вкололи в вену на кисти какой то препарат. Через  минут пять начали вводить иглу. В первые секунд 5-7 чувствовала боль, похожую на зубную, терпимую. Затем видимо начал действовать препарат и я почувствовала полное расслабление. Была в сознании, но ничего потом не чувствовала, кайфовала от препарата). Даже расстроилась что все быстро закончилось, такое было приятное состояние. 
То что вынули иглу поняла только когда пластырь клеить стали. 
После операции отвезли в палату, положили на кровать, сказали лежать. Через минут сорок я захотела в туалет, болей никаких не было и я встала и пошла. Врач увидел что хожу и отправил опять лежать на час. 
После операции боли ушли на 95%. Можно сказать и совсем ушли, просто бывают немного отдаленные ощущения при неудобном положении. Лежа на спине и стоя болей нет совсем. На боку немного, подкладываю подушку если между ног, то проходят. Обезбаливающие не пью. 
Я не знаю , уменьшила ли операция мою грыжу 1,4см , так как врач сказал что через три месяца только мрт. Но болевой синдром сняла. 
Операцию делала платно, так как квот не было. Очень дрвольна тем как прошла сама операция и своим самочувствием сейчас. Но об эффективности пока не знаю. 
Сейчас ищу методы реабилитации, так как очень скудную информацию в больнице дали. Только сидеть нельзя, ходить в корсете и ложиться и вставать как с кровати показали.


----------



## olenkasolo (19 Янв 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Спортсмены делают, они не спрашивают.
> Обычно все объясняю, но направление не выписываю.


А обратно потом с рецидивами не идут? Вообще волейболистов с грыжами много? Дочь 9 лет тоже занимается просто...


----------



## alenaspina (21 Янв 2020)

Меня мучает вопрос про нуклеопластику, на который нигде не могу найти ответа. После нуклеопластики мне врач сказал, что нужно время, для того, что бы грыжа втянулась. Как я поняла, сама процедура такова, что лазером выпаривают часть диска, из за чего создается пустое место и в это пустое место втягивается грыжа. Если как мне врач сказал нужно время для этого, то какое именно. Есть ли какой то срок, спустя который можно если например сделать мрт увидеть втянулась ли грыжа. У меня после нуклеопоастики боли прошли, но я так и не знаю помогла ли она, втянулась ли грыжа или нет, а ждать три месяца до мрт как сказал врач, мучительно. Ведь если боли прошли, значит грыжа не давит на нерв больше и если эта операция не травматичная для тканей как полостная, то может и не нужен месячный покой и можно например уже через неделю ходить в басеен. Если это сообщение увидят врачи, пожалуйста подскажите, сколько по времени втягивается диск.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Янв 2020)

От 3 до 6 месяцев.


----------



## alenaspina (22 Янв 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответ, хоть он и не тот, на который я надеялась((


----------



## DeNISST (26 Янв 2020)

Прошло 3 с "хвостиком" года после холодно-плазменной нуклеопластики на двух уровнях л3-л4, л4-л5. После операции стало хуже в 5 раз. Боли в пояснице и ногах, плюс онемения и мурашки при сидении. Значительное уменьшение боли в горизонтальном положении после "прощелкивания суставами" путем прижимания поясницы к кровати а затем перекидывания левой ноги через правую, которые слышны на пол квартиры. После вставания на ноги боли возобнавляются до следующего горизонтального положения. И так по кругу. P.s.А доктор Ступин говорит что все боли проходят через 3 года )) Шах и мат...))


----------



## AleksSeich (26 Янв 2020)

Arthurius написал(а):


> Доброго времени, мне предложили сделать нуклеопластику с5-с7, сказали, что протрузии все равно станут грыжами, рассказывали, что в таком случае буду инвалидом. Но я совсем мало нашёл положительных отзывов по этой нуклеопластике, а в отчётах исследований EuroSpine и того не рекомендуют её делать... Вот и не знаю, как быть!


Чушь вам сказали! Совсем не обязательно протрузии станут грыжами, более того, большинство грыж не доставляют проблем людям. Следовательно наличие грыж и протрузий это ещё не диагноз. Если есть клиника, то и решать проблемы по мере их поступления, и уж тем более оперативным методом. Не нужно лишний раз лезть в организм т.к наш организм очень умный и сам компенсирует большинство изменений. А профилактику можете делать сами, изменив свой образ жизни.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2020)

DeNISST написал(а):


> P.s. А доктор Ступин говорит что все боли проходят через 3 года )) Шах и мат...))


А как пройдет, если операция не удачная и затем Вы все время сохраняете подвижность в пораженных сегментах.
Вы знаете мое отношение к операциям.
Я против, если нет показаний.


----------



## Ольга Г (27 Янв 2020)

Сделала нуклеопластику полгода назад. Вроде стало легче. Грыжа сама не уменьшилась, но она уплотнилась. Подскажите, может кто делал или знает, возможна ли повторная нуклеопластику, на ту же грыжу?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2020)

ПО результатам МРТ.


----------



## Ольга Г (28 Янв 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, что означает, по результатам МРТ ? МРТ сделала через 6 месяцев. Грыжа по размерам не уменьшилась. Интересует возможна ли повторная процедура? Это есть в практике?


----------



## alenaspina (28 Янв 2020)

DeNISST написал(а):


> Прошло 3 с "хвостиком" года после холодно-плазменной нуклеопластики на двух уровнях л3-л4, л4-л5. После операции стало хуже в 5 раз. ...


А у вас ухудшения сразу после операции были или только спустя три года появились? Делали ли вы мрт через три месяца после операции, если да, были ли улучшения на нем?


----------



## DeNISST (28 Янв 2020)

@alenaspina, через три месяца после операции я "только смог встать с кровати " после дисцита или спондилита никто точно не знает, два месяца сильных и разных антибиотиков. А мрт за это время (три года) я сделал штук 10 . Боли после операции усилились на вторую ночь видимо как блокада закончилась.


----------



## alenaspina (28 Янв 2020)

Сочувствую((, у меня через час после операции боль прошла, пока ттт, но иногда бывают неприятные ощущения. А на первом мрт после операции грыжа была меньше, чем до операции?


----------



## DeNISST (28 Янв 2020)

Да грыжа стала меньше после операции, но затем воспаление сделало свое дело видимо и одного межпозвоночного диска совсем не осталось , теперь все ходит ходуном. Плюс из за этого воспаления "погрызло" тело верхнего и нижнего позвонка, а еще образовалась киста у тела позвонка....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Янв 2020)

Ольга Г написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, что означает, по результатам МРТ ? МРТ сделала через 6 месяцев. Грыжа по размерам не уменьшилась. Интересует возможна ли повторная процедура? Это есть в практике?


А диск еще с остатками пульпозного ядра или нет?
Снимки покажите первые и вторые.


----------



## Ольга Г (31 Янв 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А диск еще с остатками пульпозного ядра или нет?
> Снимки покажите первые и вторые.


У меня мрт на дисках. Врач смотрел. По поводу остатка пульпозного ядра не могу сказать, им не было озвучено. Но размер как был 8 мм, так и остался.

Прочитала столько негативных отзывов, что теперь боюсь делать. Хотя после первой процедуры, через час поехала домой сама, вечером уже ходила, но иногда пила обезболивающие и носила корсет, через 5 дней вышла на работу.


----------



## alenaspina (31 Янв 2020)

Ольга Г написал(а):


> Прочитала столько негативных отзывов, что теперь боюсь делать. Хотя после первой процедуры, через час поехала домой сама, вечером уже ходила, но иногда пила обезболивающие и носила корсет, через 5 дней вышла на работу.


А после первой процедуры сколько времени прошло, уменьшилась ли грыжа? Вторую на эту же грыжу хотите или другую? Я тоже сделала нуклеопластику, пока ттт, лучше чем было до в разы. Еще вопрос, а как через пять дней вы на работу вышли, ведь месяц сидеть нельзя?


----------



## Ольга Г (31 Янв 2020)

@alenaspina, после первой процедуры 6 месяцев прошло. Стало намного легче, так как до операции были случаи, что чувствительность в ноге пропадала, ни ходить, ни ползать не могла, увозили на скорой. Я уточнила можно ли через 5 дней на работу, сказал, что если болей сильных не будет, то можно. Нуклеопластику делала на l4-l5.


----------



## alenaspina (31 Янв 2020)

@Ольга Г, странно, мне сказали месяц сидеть нельзя, ходить в корсете только. Потом еще два месяца реабилитации, лфк, басеен. А вы получается реабилитацию вообще не проходили?


----------



## Ольга Г (1 Фев 2020)

alenaspina написал(а):


> А вы получается реабилитацию вообще не проходили?


Нет. Сейчас на физио буду ходить

У вас  большая грыжа была?


----------



## alenaspina (1 Фев 2020)

Ольга Г написал(а):


> Нет. Сейчас на физио буду ходить
> 
> У вас  большая грыжа была?


да, 1,4см


----------



## Ольга Г (2 Фев 2020)

Очень удивительно. Ведь нуклеопластика делается до размера грыжи 0.7. Даже мне перед процедурой, доктор сказал, что грыжа уже большая, и возможно нуклеопластика не поможет. Но я рискнула. Читала выше,многие пишут, что делали нуклеопластику с такими большими размерами. Как так? Может доктор, который здесь присутствует, разъяснит? Или в данном обсуждение мы все пишем об разных процедурах? У меня была холодноплазменная нуклеопластика.


----------



## alenaspina (2 Фев 2020)

Я тоже не надеялась что возьмут на нуклеопластику из-за размера. Но взяли. Возможно из за того , что фронтальный размер 1,4см, сагиттальный 6,8см. Но это мое предположение. Насколько эффективно все прошло, тоже пока не знаю, мрт пока не делала. Но острая боль прошла сразу.


----------



## Vladimir_2 (17 Фев 2020)

Помогите разобраться с терминологией, почему в клинике ммц Ода называют нуклеопластикой склерозирование диска - введение внутрь диска вещества с последующей лазерной обработкой. Результат такого действия - укрепление стенок диска и устранение трещин. По смыслу профилактическое действие, предотвращающее разрастание протрузии/грыжи. Но это имеет совсем другой смысл по сравнению с малоинвазивными операциями нуклеопластики, где удаляется часть ядра диска.


----------



## tankist (17 Фев 2020)

@Vladimir_2, возможно, это 2 этапа одной операции.


----------



## Vladimir_2 (18 Фев 2020)

tankist написал(а):


> @Vladimir_2, возможно, это 2 этапа одной операции.


Это вряд ли... Скорее вначале делать операцию по удалению грыжи нуклеопластикой, потом, когда размеры диска стабилизируются, укрепить склерозированием


----------



## Сергей Минеев (13 Дек 2021)

AleksSeich написал(а):


> Чушь вам сказали! Совсем не обязательно протрузии станут грыжами, более того, большинство грыж не доставляют проблем людям. Следовательно наличие грыж и протрузий это ещё не диагноз.


Правильно мыслите под нож или выпаривание всегда успеете. Вы сами подумайте наш позвоночник спрятан глубоко в теле непросто так, природа как бы спецом там его воспризвела чтоб защита была от различных например падений и чтоб никто туда не лазил руками. А щас чуть грыжа о врач нейрохирург ну что операция дружок. Вы сначала все доступные методы по своему карману попробуйте. А то сразу бежать резать выпаривать. Мышцами в любом случае придёться до конца жизни заниматься. Мышечная память все помнит где вылезла грыжа изначально.


----------

